# What foods are best for a Refeed?



## bookstar (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello,
I am new to the concept of refeeds and have learned quite a bit and now I feel ready to incorpotate it into my diet. I only lack one thing. I'm not 100% sure what is best to eat on these days.
Now I know that we must keep the foods low or fat free, the protein around 1 gram per lb of bodyweight, and the carbs much higher then our normal diet menu, so what foods are best? 
Since we must keep this day low in fat, how many grams of fat are actually allowed? It seems almost everything including bagels and cereal have a little fat in them. Can we have, say 10 grams of fat on this day? Or is that too much?
So, if you all would like, list your favorite foods that are good for a refeed day that has almost no fat, low in fructose, and high in carbs. I will start with a few foods myself that I may want:

Fat free/sugar free pudding (chocolate or butterscotch) 
Low fat (1.5g) Sara Lee bagels (whole wheat)
Fat free rainbow sherbet 
Fat free popcorn ?

Please add to this list. Thank you very much


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2005)

Bagels
Pasta
Rice
Bread
Cereal
FF/SF Ice Cream
Pancakes
Waffles
Crackers

This is all right in my article.  Just keep the fat low.  Everything has a little fat but don't add butter or cream cheese to the bagel unless it's FF.  Get it?


----------

